# New Addition to Aquarium ---Short Body - Blood Parrots---



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

You know I went to my lfs this week and saw these in like 4 or 5 different colors. They were not for sale at the moment. They are interesting though. Nice fish.


----------



## SimonHo (Aug 23, 2008)

:x


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Just in case you weren't aware, they cut off the tail of these fish, as well breeding for the deformities.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I was unaware of this. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

These are rightly love parrots. Their body becomes heart shaped as their face goes downwards.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

> These are rightly love parrots. Their body becomes heart shaped as their face goes downwards.


*Their body is heart shaped because they cut off its tail. *

Most fish do not survive the amputation, which from what I've read/seen is done with a scissors. So, for every chopped up fish that survives to make it to a pet store, an unknown number died from the inflicted wounds. While hybridization and line breeding for deformities is one thing to argue about, the ethics of mutilation are much harder to rationalize.

Thank you for providing a good home for your fish, Husnain, but please try to avoid purchasing mutilated fish in the future. It only encourages people to breed and torture more of them.


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Well in my part of world fish are mostly imported from Thailand. I dont think my vendor would be even knowing the fact that you guys just mentioned i.e. scissor work. Vendors just purchase the fish from importers/wholesellers. However is there any chance for fish to grow back these chopped tails?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Yep- most folks don't know how these fish are made and that's why Thailand can still sell them. I imagine that if the sign on the tank at the fish store said "Amputated Tail Dyed Hybrid" instead of "Love Parrot" they would probably not sell very many.

The amputation removes vertebrae, which they can't grow back. You can see in your fish how the tissues grow around the amputation site. Thank you for sharing the pictures, she looks well cared for.


----------

